# G0202 with add on?



## kelleyf (Sep 14, 2012)

Can G0202 be billed with add-on code 77052? G0202 appears to include the description for 77052. Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## bhavana (Sep 14, 2012)

YES,G0202 is billed with 77052 when digital screening mamogram is performed with Computer aided detection(CAD)


----------



## pennylpalmer (Sep 25, 2012)

Always bill 77052 with G0202. CAD is considered part of the Screening.


----------

